# How long is too long??



## MMA52 (May 6, 2015)

i just received a letter in the mail from WU stating that "a friend of mine" hasn't picked up the funds I transferred him over two months ago. Thoughts?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2015)

Have you received your pokemon cards?

If you haven't then get back it touch with your friend and let him know he hasn't picked up. Did you ever send him the sender info and MTCN number?


----------



## wabbitt (May 6, 2015)

If you received a letter, then you obviously used your real information.  In that case, you can go retrieve your funds.


----------



## bronco (May 6, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> If you received a letter, then you obviously used your real information.  In that case, you can go retrieve your funds.



What i would do if you havnt recieced pack


----------



## MMA52 (May 6, 2015)

I did send the MTCN and received my Pokemon cards. Very promptly in fact. However, it's my second notice that my buddy never picked up the funds. Quite the dilemma.


----------



## curtisvill (May 6, 2015)

MMA52 said:


> I did send the MTCN and received my Pokemon cards. Very promptly in fact. However, it's my second notice that my buddy never picked up the funds. Quite the dilemma.



Have you reached out to your buddy telling him that the money is still there waiting for him to pick up?


----------



## MMA52 (May 6, 2015)

No...I haven't. We're aren't that close of friends. Plus, he knew it's there and I provided the necessary information.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 6, 2015)

Go get your money and keep the pokemon cards.
Wtf!?!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2015)

I would go get the funds and get back in touch and offer to resend. He may appreciate your honesty and pay it back soon.


----------



## DF (May 6, 2015)

Hate fukn WU!


----------



## transcend2007 (May 6, 2015)

No doubt you have secure info to contact your Pokemon contact.....  Use it.  I always use my real info on Pokemon delivery and have had to resend WU a few times over the years.  Don't burn a bridge or get greedy.  You never know when you may need more Pokemon cards in the future....not to mention its the right thing to do.


----------



## conan (May 6, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> No doubt you have secure info to contact your Pokemon contact.....  Use it.  I always use my real info on Pokemon delivery and have had to resend WU a few times over the years.  Don't burn a bridge or get greedy.  You never know when you may need more Pokemon cards in the future....not to mention its the right thing to do.



I agree with this!  Plus Karma's a bitch...


----------

